# Viaduct bridge relocation



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

I started a new project this week. I was having some trouble with long wheel based locos on the S turn leading in to the Janesville viaduct. So I decided to move the bridge and eliminate the tunnel while in the process. The trains will have a much straighter run crossing the bridge which will relieve stress on the car couplers allowing for longer maybe 100 car trains. Plans for a second curved wooded bridge just down rails from the Janesville viaduct are now being considered.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

One heck of a Railroad you have there.
I like the idea of an abandoned tunnel, many such in the real world.

Magic


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Magic said:


> One heck of a Railroad you have there.
> I like the idea of an abandoned tunnel, many such in the real world.
> 
> Magic


Agree 1000%. And a perfect place for abandoned vehicles and perhaps a hobo camp.


----------

